# Bench for milling machine



## silence dogood (Sep 4, 2014)

Two weeks after picking up Millicent(LMS3960), I came across a beat up old tablesaw bench with the saw shell at a recycle scrap yard.  The saw itself with the table were gone.  After Bill find out what I was going to use it for he told me to take it.  Can't beat the price.
Cleaned the old chipped paint, dirt, and rust with a power  wire brush.  Then painted it using "equipment & implement enamel" made by Auto Body Master that I got from a local auto parts store.  To my surprise and delight, the "ford grey" is the same color as the LMS and Lathemaster.


Having some woodworking tools and skills, I made the drawers with all four corners dovetailed for strength.  The wood base also is splined for strength.  The two wooden blocks were left over pieces of pinblock material that I used in a piano that was restrung.


A master switch on the right side turns on to a plug-in on the left which power the LED lights and mill.  It makes it very convenient to plug-unplug the mill and yet I still have lots of light. 
Mark


----------



## countryguy (Sep 4, 2014)

This looks really cool!   great work Sir. 




silence dogood said:


> Two weeks after picking up Millicent(LMS3960), I came across a beat up old tablesaw bench with the saw shell at a recycle scrap yard.  The saw itself with the table were gone.  After Bill find out what I was going to use it for he told me to take it.  Can't beat the price.
> Cleaned the old chipped paint, dirt, and rust with a power  wire brush.  Then painted it using "equipment & implement enamel" made by Auto Body Master that I got from a local auto parts store.  To my surprise and delight, the "ford grey" is the same color as the LMS and Lathemaster.
> View attachment 83152
> 
> ...


----------



## chips&more (Sep 4, 2014)

Lookin good, nice repurpose.


----------



## corey607 (Sep 16, 2014)

That's a very good looking stand. I have to start making one soon. Thanks for inspiring me.


----------

